
Moving Freenode Webchat to Kiwi IRC - buovjaga
https://freenode.net/news/moving-to-kiwiirc
======
salutonmundo
I sure hope freenode's kiwi will use a monospaced font. The "try me" on
kiwiirc.com uses a proportional sans, which is horrible for IRC.

~~~
buovjaga
Go to settings (the cog icon in top left corner), tick the "Use monospace" box
in the topmost section "General". It remembers your settings across sessions.

~~~
salutonmundo
oh—thank you!

